# loader articulation



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

What does every one perfere on a front end loader.To be on the front of the articulation like and international or on the back of the articulation like a cat?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Every articulated loader I've operated has had the cab on the rear portion of the tractor. It seems having the cab on the front half would allow you to always be facing your work, possibly beneficial. Which do you prefer?

I've operated loaders with rear steering axles and two steering axles, now obsolete, the articulated is more manueverable and stable. I've yet to operate the new style which is both articulated plus a steering axle, these must be great in tight spaces although the might be a bit more unsteady when loaded.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have used the one with the cab on the rear and i seam to like it better.We just got a Hough with the cab on the front but just can't get use to it ,but it's the way it turns seams not to turn as tight as the rear or it might just be because i'm comparing a '95 machine to a '75 and the newer one has tighter turning radius .But all in all i would like to be sitting farther back when stock pileing .


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Like you said CAT.....*

I'm not sure if its because its better or worse, or just because I'm used to sitting on the rear end, but when I get in the old hough's I'm not really as comfortable as sitting in the rear.

Sitting in the front is good because you can see a little better up close and in front of the bucket.

Sitting in the back is good, because the majority of the machine that can hit something is in front of you (in your vision)

I prefer rear just because its the norm for me though.

Since you already have the loader, guess it doesn't matter what you prefer now, huh!


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I haven't spent a whole lot of time on either kind, but in my limited experience it's real clear to me that I like to sit on the rear. If you're sitting on the rear you can *see* at all times just which direction your front end is pointed. If you're on the front you need to *feel* which direction you're headed, or you almost need to turn around and look behind you to know how far left or right you're going to be heading.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Guido that's right you can see better on the front half but it's better to be sitting on the back .If i could of i would of got a machine like that but for the money we got this for and it runs very well.If i make money pushing snow this year lol I would trade to get a newer one like a Volvo L70-90.just can't see spending 60-70K on for my usage just yet anyway.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Cat 320

I bought a JD 344H loader with a 4 yd bucket and a 10' Henke plow for the college this year for our parking lots that have lots of granite curbing, islands and very tight areas. The biggest selling point of this loader was that the rear axle steers. This thing will get in and out of areas that you would have never considered putting a loader in. The rear of the machine is short and slopes downward so visibility is great all around. Of course the added A/C has been a real joy in the last few weeks when I was out working in our compost area!! Now if we would only get some good snow in eastern Mass. so I can really see what she will do in the snow!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I ran a Dresser 530 today with the cab on the front and it was a bit different! At first I thought the articulating pins were shot and sloppy but then I realized I was sitting up front. I loaded my own truck which only took two buckets, so I don't have enough time in it to say if I like it or not. I can only say it's different, and it does take a little adjusting to though.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yes it does .I'm used to sitting on the rear and so when i'm driving sitting on the front i can't make the turns as smouth as sitting on the rear.It will take me a little while before i can run that machine well.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Hough H 30B 1.25 Cubic Yard Loader*

I have looked at a 1976 Hough H30 B Pay Loader with an International 263 Gas Engine. Their asking price is $7500. It seems to run alright and it started right up, but I could not dig with it because it was at the guy's house.

It is a 4x4 with rear steer. It is manueverable enough for my needs. Is that gasser going to be a super dog, or will it handle a 10' loader pusher full of snow pretty easily? Anyone have any idea how many hp that engine produces?

Does anybody have any input on this machine? It seems to "clunk" when you start out. Is this normal? I have a friend who ran a JCB hoe and said it did the same thing. I'm going to have a mechanic look at it before making any decision, anyway.

It seems to be in pretty decent shape for a 26 year old machine. It won't get a ton of hours of use per season. The rams were shiny and not pitted, but a tiny bit of fluid came out of one of the rams (a thimble full) when raising the bucket when the machine was still cold. They said the rams had been rebuilt 2 years ago.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Make sure before you purchase it that parts are still available.
The school purchased an old Eaton Yale 220 backhoe back in 1987 instead of the Case 480 I wanted them to get instead and when the planetary drive on this 220 let go, I had to not only hunt around for one and finally found one at a dismanteling yard in East Hartford Ct. but I had to go get it, no warranty and then I had to find someone who would put it in. The machine was down for over 2 months.:realmad:


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Thank you. I think that is good, solid advice. I have since found out the value of the machine at the high end is about $5K. The machine is not ideal for me, therefore definitely not worth a premium price.

I really need a bit more machine, anyway. A 4 yard loader with a folding pusher would be my ideal setup for the particular route I have in mind, anyway. If I bought the smaller machine, I would need a sub to do the other half of the route. With the big machine, I eliminate the need for that sub. 

I have also been told not to waste my time with anything other than an articulating unit. So, now I am looking more in the 20-30,000 lb range ideally. If I have to settle for a less than ideal machine, it will be because it is a deal that shouldn't be passed up.

I have learned a bit more about what to look for. All of the pins visually inspect for wear, including upper and lower pins where it articulates, check rams, steering and hydraulic lines for leaks. I was told to operate bucket use downpressure and inspect bucket and articulating pins for slop, etc. The same goes for turning the machine, have someone watch for any slop. Obviously, brakes are a concern, too. 

Anyone have additional advice, or agree/disagree with what I was told?


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive run Cat Case Volvo Fiat Allis Hough IH and trojan. It takes some gettin use to runnin the old Cases and Houghs. the rear wheel steer machines to. 

I personally would most definetly prefer a machine with a cab that sits on the read of the machine. When backing the machine up you turn with the machine as were a hough you follow the rear. Its kind of a mental thing.one of the first storms I plowed when I was younger was with an old International with a 14" pusher. I hated sittin on the front especially plowing.

Another thing I hate to is loaders that were abused and the center pins are loose. gut to be extra smooth to the steering wheel.
hope my advice helps,
Jim


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Does anyone realize this thread is 3 years old or does this not matter on this site??


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

if the info still pertains to current times it is a great idea in my mind to group the new info with the old info and keep all posts on one subject together in one thread


----------

